# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Jouko-tyyppisiä linjoja Tampereelle

## ultrix

Luonnokset netissä, joita saa kommentoida ennen päätöksentekoa: https://palvelut2.tampere.fi/e3/lomakkeet/3903

----------


## Eppu

Näköjään tässä oltaisiin ilmeisesti vähitellen korvaamassa ainakin linja 14 kokonaan tällaisella "mummobussilinjalla". Sinänsä ajatus on hyvä, mutta henkilökohtaisesti en oikein pidä tällaisia pienkalustolinjoja oikein minään. Kyllä bussilinjalla tulisi aina olla _bussi_.

----------


## PepeB

Ja sitten ku se vaan kulkee kerran tunnissa yms. niin ei sitä oikeen muut kykene hyödyntään kuin eläkeläiset.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ja sitten ku se vaan kulkee kerran tunnissa yms. niin ei sitä oikeen muut kykene hyödyntään kuin eläkeläiset.


Tämä on juuri Helsingissäkin ongelma, ajaisi edes 20.00 asti. Ja max 30 min väli. Tietyt linjat, kuten J33, pitäisi ajaa myöskin la-su.

----------


## Rester

Viimeinkin saadaan palautettua edes jonkinlainen joukkoliikenne Ilmarinkadulle, joka on useamman vuoden ollut paitsiossa bussiliikenteen osalta. Lisäksi tuo entisen "kasin" Ruotulan lenkki näyttää olevan hyvin edustettuna.  :Smile: 

Onkohan noiden linjojen liikennöinti tarkoitus kilpailuttaa, vai millä tavoin tämä on tarkoitus toteuttaa?

----------


## Rasbelin

Tämä kehityssuunta vastaa täysin sitä mitä olen useampaan otteeseen ääneenkin esittänyt, eli palveluliikenteestä tulisi JOLI:n vastuualueeseen kuuluvaa, perinteistä joukkoliikennettä täydentävää pienkalustoliikennettä.

Nykyisellään palveluliikenteen linjasto, kalusto ja palvelukonsepti on liian monenkirjava koko uuden seutu-JOLI:n alueella - jo pelkästään Tampereella. Se ei aukea kunnolla muille kuin tietyille linjojen vakikäyttäjille. Tämä on kustannustehotonta, rajaa kysyntää ja ennen kaikkea hidastaa näiden linjojen kysynnän kasvua. HKL:n alullelaittama ja HSL:n käynnistämä Jouko-palveluliikenne on loistava esimerkki siitä mitä selkeät pysäkkimerkinnät, linjatunnukset, yleisöaikataulut ja yhdenmukainen konsepti tekevät. Se lisää kysyntää, parantaa imagoa ja ennen kaikkea parantaa joukkoliikenteen tavoitettavuutta. Lisäksi palvelutaso kohenee huomattavasti kun ennen palveluliikenteeseen mennet rahat menevät nyt joukkoliikenteeseen, joka palvelee samalla useampaa käyttötarkoitusta. Tähän kun vielä saisi mukaan koulukyydit ja osan KELA/SOTE-taksikyydeistä, niin verovarat saataisiin oikeasti hyödylliseen käyttöön, näinä niukkoina aikoina.

Tampereen palveluliikenteen asiakaskyselyjen vapaan tekstiosuuden palautteista kantautuu selvästi ikäihmisten suurin huolenaihe, joka on palvelun jatkuvuus. He pelkäävät, että heidän viimeinen oljenkortensa itsenäiseen asumiseen kotona katoaa. Ja onhan se aiheellinen, kun liikennettä ei saada tuotettua järkevästi. Kun palveluliikenne, osa KELA/SOTE-taksikyydeistä ja koulukyydit niputettaisiin yhdeksi liikennekokonaisuudeksi, yhden tilaajan vastuulle, saataisiin yhdenmukaista pienkalustoliikennettä, joka palvelisi monta eri käyttötarkoitusta. Samalla rahalla saataisiin enemmän palvelua kuin aiemmin.

Nyt ehdotettujen linjojen reitistö on varsin onnistunut. Lisäksi palveluajat ovat kiitettävän pitkät. Itäinen linja korvaa luontevasti linjan 8 pohjoisen reitin. Läntinen linja korvaa linjan 14 liikennöintiaikojensa puolesta. Tosin reitti on paljon kiemurtelevampi ja Hyhkyssä on turhaa kiertelyä. Selkeä pistos Pispan palvelukeskukselle riittäisi.

Resterille heittäisin, että olettaisin läntisen ja koillisen linjan olevan omaa tuotantoa, eli TKL liikennöi ne. Linjathan pyritään käynnistämään vuoden 2011 aikana. Olettaisin myös, että TKL ajaa jompaa kumpaa linjaa autolla #109. Kaakkoinen linja on linjan 32 jatke/reittimuutos, joten sen liikennöitsijänä on Atro Vuolle ja muutos koskee siten oletettavasti vain JOLI-kohteen 4 linjakilometrejä. Linjatunnit pysyvät samana.

----------


## 339-DF

Hukkaan menevät nämä rahat. Pakettiauton tai ns pikkubussin kynnys on todella korkealla. Ainakin Helsingissä nuo ovat lähinnä mummojen seurustelukerhoja. Ihan hyvä niinkin, mutta väärältä momentilta niitä rahoitetaan, jos ne joukkoliikenteen kuluista otetaan. Kannattaisi seurata nousijakohtaista kulua. Helsingissä on sellaisiakin J-linjoja, joiden korvaaminen taksilla tulisi HSL:lle halvemmaksi.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Hukkaan menevät nämä rahat.


Eivät ne mene, jos olisit perehtynyt ehdotukseen kunnolla ja tuntisit miten nuo asettuvat nykytilanteeseen. Saati tuntisit kuormitusasteen. Autopäiviä tuossa lisätään käsittääkseni yksi, korkeintaan kaksi.




> Pakettiauton tai ns pikkubussin kynnys on todella korkealla.


Tästä heti huomaa kun oma harrastaja-asenne paistaa liikaa läpi kannanotossa. Kenties harrastehiivatillisteknisesti linjat ovat nollia, mutta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien kannalta ne eivät ole. Kynnys nousta kyytiin on kiinni täysin reitityksestä, aikataulusta, linjastorakenteesta, linjamerkinnöistä ja pysäkkikilvityksistä. Helsingissä eritoten Vuosaaren Joukot ovat todella suosittuja. Tampereella voidaan hyvin onnistua, kunhan kokonaisuus on selkeä ja toimiva, ja tiedotuksen ollessa kohdallaan.




> Kannattaisi seurata nousijakohtaista kulua. Helsingissä on sellaisiakin J-linjoja, joiden korvaaminen taksilla tulisi HSL:lle halvemmaksi.


Oletko aivan varma, että tulee? Joukolla voidaan korvata MPK-kyytejä, koulukyytejä ja perinteistä HKL-mallin palveluliikennettä, joten kuormitusasteen ei todellakaan tarvitse olla linjatuntihinnoitellulla linjalla huimaava, jotta se olisi jatkuvaa taksirumbaa edullisempi.

Kehityssuunta Helsingissäkin on oikea ja toivottavasti Tampereellakin tullaan menemään siihen, eritoten seudullisen joukkoliikennetilaajan myötä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eivät ne mene, jos olisit perehtynyt ehdotukseen kunnolla ja tuntisit miten nuo asettuvat nykytilanteeseen. Saati tuntisit kuormitusasteen. Autopäiviä tuossa lisätään käsittääkseni yksi, korkeintaan kaksi.


Olet kyllä oikeassa siinä, että en tiedä tamperelaisesta palvelulinjaliikenteestä yhtään mitään. Ehkä konsepti toimii siellä jostain syystä paremmin kuin täällä, ja jos niin on, niin ehkä noilla ihmeellisillä siksak-linjoilla sitten tosiaan on käyttäjiä.




> Kynnys nousta kyytiin on kiinni täysin reitityksestä, aikataulusta, linjastorakenteesta, linjamerkinnöistä ja pysäkkikilvityksistä. Helsingissä eritoten Vuosaaren Joukot ovat todella suosittuja.


Vuosaaresta en tiedä mitään, kun en siellä koskaan käy. Ne joukot, joita eniten näen, ovat J33-35, J31-32 ja J60. J34:ssa on koululaisia menossa saarilta Munkan ala-asteelle. Muissa ei ole ketään, mitä nyt joku mummo joskus. Voivat ne olla niille harvoille mummoille ihan tärkeitä, ei siinä mitään, mutta kalliiksi se lysti kyllä tulee.

J60:kin kulkee hämmästyttävän paljon tyhjänä, vaikka se on tilauslinja. Ilmeisesti ajosta suuri osa on tyhjänä ajettavaa siirtoajoa yhden matkustajan luota toisen luo.

Päiväkohtaisia nousumääriä olisi kyllä mukava saada nähtäväksi näistä. Silloin, kun joukoja brändättiin, selvityksessä kerrottiin palvelulinjojen matkustajamäärät ja nousijakohtaiset kulut. Karmaisevia olivat. J-linjat on kyllä entisiä P-linjoja selkeämpiä, eli oikeaan suuntaan mennään. Siinä olemme samaa mieltä.

----------


## Albert

> Hukkaan menevät nämä rahat. Pakettiauton tai ns pikkubussin kynnys on todella korkealla. Ainakin Helsingissä nuo ovat lähinnä mummojen seurustelukerhoja. Ihan hyvä niinkin, mutta väärältä momentilta niitä rahoitetaan, jos ne joukkoliikenteen kuluista otetaan. Kannattaisi seurata nousijakohtaista kulua. Helsingissä on sellaisiakin J-linjoja, joiden korvaaminen taksilla tulisi HSL:lle halvemmaksi.


No Stadissa taitaa sosiaalivirastokin seistä maksajan paikalla.  Vaikka kai sekin raha on samasta kokonaispotista. 
Stadin J91 menee porttini ohi. Kyllä siinä matkustajia riittää. Meilläkin sitä käytetään, vaikkei mummoja eikä pappoja ollakaan.
Totta on, että* osa* kalustosta on korkealattiaista. Mutta sehän olisi vain järjestelykysymys.

----------


## Eppu

> Kynnys nousta kyytiin on kiinni täysin reitityksestä, aikataulusta, linjastorakenteesta, linjamerkinnöistä ja pysäkkikilvityksistä. Helsingissä eritoten Vuosaaren Joukot ovat todella suosittuja. Tampereella voidaan hyvin onnistua, kunhan kokonaisuus on selkeä ja toimiva, ja tiedotuksen ollessa kohdallaan.


Siinä olenkin samaa mieltä, että suunnitellut reitit ovat ihan hyviä. Mutta tällaiset pakettiautolinjat eivät ainakaan yhtä helposti houkuttele uusia käyttäjiä joukkoliikenteeseen, tietysti lukuunottamatta senioriväkeä. Tällaiset pitäisi ajaa oikealla pienkalustolla, ja tällä tarkoitan esim. jotakin midi-lahtikon tyyppistä kalustoa - esimerkiksi...

----------


## hylje

Palvelulinjat osana muuta joukkoliikennettä kuitenkin palvelevat etunenässä heitä, jotka normaalitilanteessa kulkisivat korvatulla yksityistaksilla. Tätä ominaisuutta ei tule kadottaa kehityskeinoja miettiessä.

Tietysti niitä kannattaa kehittää pikkuhiljaa muillekkin hyödyllisemmiksi erityisesti liikennöintiaikoja pidentämällä, mutta lähelle tulevaa linjaa ei kannata viedä kauas. Toisaalta myös tavallisia linjoja voi olla järkevä kehittää yhä esteettömämmäksi ja yhdistää niitä siten paremmin pienkalustolinjoihin. Mieleen tulisi pysäkkistandardin kehittäminen täysin esteettömäksi, jolloin pysäkkilaituri olisi käytännössä bussin lattian tasolla ja bussi pysähtyy sivusuunnassa aina hyvin lähelle sitä.

----------


## Knightrider

Joukot, jota käytän, ovat J82, J91, J95 ja J97. Kaikissa on matkustajia, J95:tä käyttää joskus koululaiset, jolloin bussi menee täyteen, ja J97:kalla on aina n. puolet penkeistä varattu. J82 vaihtelee, n. 2-6 asiakasta/vuoro, J91 n. 5+ asiakasta.

Itse matkustan Joukoilla samoin kriteerein kuin bussillakin - laatu on samaa tasoa. J82:sta lukuunottamatta Joukot ovat olleet tähän mennessä aina aikataulussa.

Olen varma, että laatikkomaisempi/bussimaisempi auto houkuttelisi kuitenkin enemmän asiakkaita - hyvä esimerkki on h93:lla, Lahti Scalaan noustiin vanhan Helsingin puolella lähes yhtä varmasti kuin 97:n, mutta Jouko körötteli useimmiten ohi.

----------

